

Ask HN: Finding a Co-Founder at a Hackerspace - Armence

I'm wondering what people think of "Hackerspaces" such as Noisebridge in San Francisco. I've got ideas, a slowly growing code-base but no-one to work with. None of my friends are either business or coding people. I was thinking of hanging out some at Noisebridge (maybe even just bring my laptop and code there during week-ends) with the hope of finding people with whom I could make something happen. My question to you all is: Is the crowd at Noisebridge made up of the right kind of people? I'm a tad afraid that the name Hackerspace attracts a lot of "posers."
======
PilotPirx
not, that I would know anybody there (nor from San Francisco, since I'm german
:) but have a look at their website:
<https://www.noisebridge.net/wiki/Noisebridge> the projects they are doing
show, that there are at least some people who know, what they're talking
about. So if I would live there, I would visit the place for sure. At worst
you lose a few hours, but I think you will find a few cool people there

